# Easter Eggs Live - Is anyone watching the live streams?



## Whimsy (Dec 6, 2011)

Is anyone watching channel 4’s ‘Easter Eggs Live’ streaming live from the hatchery? It looks like one of the crocodiles just started hatching if anyone’s online/interested:
Crocodile | Easter Eggs Live

I’m planning on keeping an eye on a few of the cams over the next week, maybe if anyone else is watching them we could use this thread to stay updated on what’s happening?

I’m stupidly excited by this type of thing :flrt:


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 6, 2011)

No one? :blush:

The croc cam is down at the moment, but a few of the bearded dragons are slowly (very slowly) making their way out.
Bearded Dragon | Easter Eggs Live


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 6, 2011)

Feels a bit like I'm talking to myself, but as people have been viewing the thread I thought I should update it. :whistling2:

The above links are obsolete now as the crocs and beardies have all hatched.

The Bamboo Shark has yet to emerge though:
Shark | Easter Eggs Live

And a clutch of Reticulated Python eggs went live this morning, a few are coming out now.
Snake | Easter Eggs Live


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

Only just stumbled on this thread but i will be watching now  thanks this will help me pass the time at work :lol2:

EDIT: Maybe not my computer in work is rubbish and it wnt work


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 6, 2011)

Bab1084 said:


> Only just stumbled on this thread but i will be watching now  thanks this will help me pass the time at work :lol2:
> 
> EDIT: Maybe not my computer in work is rubbish and it wnt work


Its a shame you can't watch them at work, are none of the cameras working for you? They have Penguin, Emu and Barn Owl cameras as well, and a few invertebrates. Its the shark I'm holding out for atm :flrt:


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

They have put cameras up of the leopard geckos and quail in their enclosures


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 6, 2011)

The Goose and Bald Eagle eggs have gone up too :2thumb:
Goose | Easter Eggs Live
Bald Eagle | Easter Eggs Live


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> Its a shame you can't watch them at work, are none of the cameras working for you? They have Penguin, Emu and Barn Owl cameras as well, and a few invertebrates. Its the shark I'm holding out for atm :flrt:


Nope none but am home now so gonna have a nose :no1:

OHHH wow!! i am watchin the lil snakes!! they have just been wiggling round! haha sorry i am gettin really excited here hahahaha


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm glad I'm not the only one getting excited about these things :2thumb:

The baby crocs and quails are fun to watch too on the babycams
Baby Crocodile | Easter Eggs Live

But I just can't stop watching the shark egg (or mermaids purse I should probably say) :flrt:


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one getting excited about these things :2thumb:
> 
> The baby crocs and quails are fun to watch too on the babycams
> Baby Crocodile | Easter Eggs Live
> ...


I was watchin the baby quails before made me chuckle at there lil wobby legs! hahaha like me on a friday night after one too many beers! :lol2:

I cant help but get excited at baby animals my boss has been helping the local farmer where he lives with the lambing and sent me and my co worker pics of the babies! i was in love! <3 i actually asked him to smuggle one out for our office! :lol2:


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

None are working for me .


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 6, 2011)

Bab1084 said:


> I was watchin the baby quails before made me chuckle at there lil wobby legs! hahaha like me on a friday night after one too many beers! :lol2:
> 
> I cant help but get excited at baby animals my boss has been helping the local farmer where he lives with the lambing and sent me and my co worker pics of the babies! i was in love! <3 i actually asked him to smuggle one out for our office! :lol2:


Its great being able to see their first steps and amazing how quick they learn, yesterday they were rolling around on the floor!

Aw, a lamb would be a great addition to any office :lol2:



scotty667 said:


> None are working for me :sad:.


None of them? I think I couple of them are down but most should be working fine. I know they use Adobe Flash, could it be that?


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 6, 2011)

The turtle cam is now up, the description said that they're Olive Ridley Turtles. But they did also call leopard geckos crested geckos for awhile...:whistling2:
Turtle | Easter Eggs Live


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

I visited the Eggs Live studio yesterday, it was really quite interesting what they have there…..


----------



## Geomyda (Aug 11, 2008)

Chris Newman said:


> I visited the Eggs Live studio yesterday, it was really quite interesting what they have there…..


They have some nice sequences with interesting back stories on the site:
Turtle | Waiting for Water | Easter Eggs Live
Great concept for Easter, which is clearly showing captive breeding across a range of species.


----------



## Donnie76 (Aug 24, 2012)

I assume that this is the series that they were posting on here for looking for eggs? Does anybody from here have any eggs on the show?


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

:mf_dribble: excited for tomorrow, been looking forward to it ever since I saw it advertised!!

I never knew we could watch it already !!!!?????


----------



## Geeecko (Aug 19, 2012)

Been watching solid all day, and most of yesterday. Great stuff!


----------



## Demonique (May 5, 2007)

What happened to Mark O'Shea's hair? Has he gone grey or is it a blonde dye job?


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Really great program
Need more of these on TV


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

It really is interesting  was nice to see inside Monkfields as that's where my corn is from. 

The comments on some of the live feeds are irritating me a bit though, why watch if you're not interested? Someone commented on the crocodile one that they should be gassed...:bash:


----------

